
Can a ‘Spotify for books’ really work? - czr80
http://paidcontent.org/2012/12/05/can-a-spotify-for-books-really-work/
======
shakeel_mohamed
I use Spotify frequently, but I just use the free service, the ads don't bug
me too much. I'd be more than happy to listen to audiobooks with an
advertisement or two between chapters/sections. As for paying... not so much.

~~~
token78
Sorry, I have to ask why it is you're disinclined to pay the subscription fee
for content libraries like spotify, or an audiobook collection of some sort?

It's just that for me, Spotify has actually changed how I consume music,
displacing the piratic tendencies of my past. And now, having ready access to
this monumental archive of human musical output, wherever I go... that's
something I've really come to value. And seriously, in the scale of what
things cost in the world, the fee's peanuts! I'd be perfectly happy with
forking over double the current charge.

So, we've both obviously take different mental turns along the road - that's
why I'm curious to hear your take.

~~~
shakeel_mohamed
Sure. So a good amount of the music I listen to isn't on Spotify, maybe 20% or
something like that. But, I understand most of that will never make it there
because the music is free. From what I understand, free music (official
mixtapes, deluxe edition albums, remixes etc.) can't exactly be on Spotify
because all the music is being monetized. Also, I still use my 80gb iPod
classic on a daily basis.

I would definitely upgrade regardless of that 20% if a) if it was feasible for
me and b) I had a slightly beefier smartphone, more so because mine has a
shorter battery life than I'd like.

